# gold and purple tutorial =D



## purl_cali (Nov 28, 2005)

well, here's my very first tutorial... some of the pics are really shaky forgive me lol =)


----------



## maybe86 (Nov 28, 2005)

*...*

compliment for your photo.. are perfect!!!!


----------



## irmati (Nov 28, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2005)

brilliant!


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW This actually makes me like Goldmine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job!


----------



## user4 (Nov 28, 2005)

moved to tutorials! 

good job btw!


----------



## CWHF (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow---great job!


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just Brilliant I Am Loving It And The Eyes Are Very Sexy.  Thank You For Sharing


----------



## Bianca (Nov 28, 2005)

Very pretty, you did a great job, thanks!


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 3, 2005)

That looks so cool--nice job!


----------



## mona (Dec 3, 2005)

beautiful! great pics!


----------



## Tortica (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice colours!You look great with that make up


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 21, 2006)

this makes me want to buy goldmine, and im not a gold person..


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 22, 2006)

great blending skills


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 17, 2006)

I love it! If only I went to LSU (their colors are purple and gold), I would be able to wear this look for their games.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 23, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

you did a wonderful job! those colors remind me of the vikings football team =]


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## sereena (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow


----------



## XoXo (Apr 1, 2006)

nice I just bought goldmine yesterday so I can try this now


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------

